# Gender guesses pretty please xxx 3 weeks until scan any more guesses???



## babydustfairy

12+2 scan went really well just wondering if you ladies are thinking pink or blue!?
 



Attached Files:







1453509_10152814581273475_539446391_n.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Baby3bakin

Not the greatest nub shot but thinking more girl


----------



## ~Linzi~

I'm leaning towards girl.


----------



## babydustfairy

a girl would be perfect tbh! When I looked at the photo yesterday boy sprung to mind but now the more I look the more I think girl! Wishful thinking maybe! xxx


----------



## CKJ

Flatter forehead suggests girl!


----------



## Bellababy

Girl!


----------



## jordiedoll

I'm not the best guesser but I say girl! I read that boy's have sloped foreheads.. no clue if that's true or not.


----------



## porkypig

Definitely girl- the nub is clear and pointing down x


----------



## Lez2688

I also think girl :) x


----------



## babydustfairy

Thank u ladies! Really porky pig?? I can't tell where the nub is lol xXx


----------



## babydustfairy

The more I look at the photo the more I'm thinking boy and can't help but feel a tad disappointed! Is that terrible? Now I don't know whether or not to find out at my next scan :S


----------



## babydustfairy

Anymore guesses? XxX


----------



## sheela12

Hi Ladies,

Can anyone guess mine at 13 week scan pics please...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131123_1_5.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 13









IMG_20131123_1_6.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 9









IMG_20131123_1_27.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babydustfairy

Difficult but I'm gonna guess girl xXx


----------



## Foreign Chick

babydust :pink: sheela :blue:


----------



## babydustfairy

Thank you for your guesses I feel obsessed!!! xxx


----------



## babydustfairy

Anymore guesses ladies? XxX


----------



## _jellybean_

Pink


----------



## babydustfairy

This is a photo of this baby on the left and my son's scan pic in the right. Does anyone know how accurate skull theory is?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pookied

sheela12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can anyone guess mine at 13 week scan pics please...

Id say Boy :)


----------



## babydustfairy

Bump x


----------



## baileybubs

Girl was my first thought


----------

